# 4310 PTO not engaging



## patsprinkle (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey folks. I am a new member but I have enjoyed reading all of the posts so far. I have yet to find a shop manual for my 2004 4310 Deere so I'm a bit at a loss for my problem. The pto will not come on at all and I have had this problem several times before and it has always been a wire pulled lose under the right side floor board so when it quit this time I assumed that is what it was. Well I have spent about 3 hrs looking and have yet to find anything. I was wondering if anybody out their might have some insight to this problem. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Pat! Sorry for the long post but figured you might want some detail. Below is a cut and paste out of the shop manual for this problem. I take it that you have already checked fuses and relays? 







Rear PTO Circuit Diagnosis

Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO off
• Mid PTO off
• Operator off seat

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
1. Seat switch Battery voltage Check F5 fuse. Test key switch.
2. Mid PTO switch Battery voltage Check 562A, 562F, 562G and 562H Red wires and
connections. Check F5 fuse. Test key switch.
3. Rear PTO switch Battery voltage Check 577C and 577B Pur wires and connections. Test mid
PTO switch.

Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO on
• Mid PTO off
• Operator off seat
• X7 connector disconnected

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
4. Rear PTO solenoid Battery voltage Check 574B and 574C wires and connections. Test Rear PTO
switch.
5. Mid PTO lockout relay Battery voltage Check 582 Red wire and connections.
6. X7 connector Battery voltage Check 574A and 574C wires and connections. Test Rear PTO
switch.
Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO on
• Mid PTO off
• Operator on seat
• X7 connector connected

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
7. Instrument panel PTO light
(not shown)
PTO lamp illuminated Test PTO lamp. Check 050D and 050A Blk wires and
connections to ground. If OK, replace instrument panel.
8. PTO seat interlock relay Battery voltage Test seat switch. Test V1 diode block. Check 539D, 539B and
539A wires and connections. Check 556 Lt Blu wire and
connections.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You can order the manual directly from John Deere...


----------



## patsprinkle (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

Hey guys I appreciate the help and I have checked the seat switch and the fuses. I am not sure what to check even though you provided me with the info I still don't have a schematic without purchasing a shop manual. I have the ability to do all of the testing being a little bit savvy in electronics but I guess I will just have to break down and spend the money at the John Deere place. Any more info would be appreciated if there is any. Thanks Again.


----------

